# Boss 8.6 superduty



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm listing my boss 8.6 superduty. Plow is not even a yr old and has maybe 3 hours of plowing last year. Has sl3 lights . Asking 4,400 obo just plow and controller. Fluid filmed and stored indoors. 

Also have a set of boss wings and mounting brackets used on another plow last season 700.00 obo text me at 440-477-2731 for questions or pics


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

maybe its because your in Ohio but thats about the prices i pay brand new.. gonna have to take a 10-20% hit just because its used, but at least you'll move it this snow season, don't wait till end of February.


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

4k


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Can get a 8'2" Vee in awesome shape for that. Good luck tho.


----------



## R.J.B. (Mar 6, 2010)

There are 12 year old straight blades for 2,500 for sale here. It won't be given away. I'll hold onto to it. Thanks for the comments


----------

